# Bidding wars



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I've explained the way I was going to install , products I would use and certain other methods, they took notes , learned a lot and didn't hire me, I don't do training or explain methods or products I will use,
Rip ups I charge accordingly also!


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

this wasnt for BCC, was it?:laughing:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/subs-really-bad-everywhere-123363/


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

tileman2000 said:


> Good thing I wasn't holding my breath on this one. Got a call today from the HO and the other bid was less than half of what I bid.
> 
> Told me he would call if anything comes up...blah blah blah.


Just had the same thing happen on a sweet little commercial job......30% less than I bid.......and I went in tight.....ughh


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Groutface said:


> 30% less than I bid


Just amazing how all over the board bids for the same project can be.
If you have 3 or 4 real tile companies bidding on the same job,bids should be within 3-5% of each other. That's been my experience.

In the commercial world,good GC's take the high and low bids out and focus on the middle guys. After that it comes down to reputation. 
When you get a bid that's so far out of the circle,you have to start wondering what they missed or if they really know how to bid.

When the housing market crapped out in 07 and 08 many residential tile guys started to show up in my sandbox wanting to play. Only a matter of time before they fell by the wayside. A few went out of business. 

Commercial is a different animal. Easier for me to go from commercial to residential than the other way around. Lots learned the hard way. :no:


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Evan1968 said:


> Just amazing how all over the board bids for the same project can be.
> If you have 3 or 4 real tile companies bidding on the same job,bids should be within 3-5% of each other. That's been my experience.
> 
> In the commercial world,good GC's take the high and low bids out and focus on the middle guys. After that it comes down to reputation.
> ...


I hear ya....I think the major difference in our bids was ditra or protegga going down........the other guys couldn't possibly have put it in bid.....like I said I went in tight. Cause I wanted it......ah well.......I forgot to add there was no GC it was the doctor I put quote to


----------

